# Adolescence



## englishvizsla (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all.

I've read a lot about the adolescent phase of puppies and how they can suddenly become more difficult to control and generally start to push the boundaries at around 6-8 months of age. 

Ferdie is now 6 months and I definitely think he can be a little stubborn at times and I have to repeat commands sometimes before he will listen, especially when it comes to putting his front paws on the kitchen worktop! Just wondered if anyone else had any experiences of their V going through the adolescent stage, whether they became more difficult to handle for a while and how you got around it?

I know it's just a phase they have to go through which does pass eventually so hopefully Ferdie will be ok in a couple of months!!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

All dogs will push their boundaries.Mine do.WE were going to cook some steaks on the grill and one of our vizslas decided to grab one of them off the countertop.He got caught right away so he didn't get to eat it but I feel like I had to sell my soul to get him out of trouble with the misses.Always keep the water bottle handy to give them a squirt if the feel a little mischievous.Reinforcement is the key to learning.I guess I will be filling up that bottle of learning.By the way they are fourteen months now and this was the "good dog".


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah....our V had a mild problem of forgetting his commands from time to time, but he honestly was never too pushy during his adolescent phase (even though he was still intact). But he's always been a pretty submissive guy. The only trouble he gets into is raiding the closet for underwear and socks if we've forgot to close the door!

However, we took him to his advanced training class when he was probably about 7 or 8 months and I think that really helped. It's just important to reinforce training at this stage. And never keep repeating your commands. Say it once, and if he doesn't respond, make him do it (i.e. push his butt down to sit or lightly pull down on his collar to make him lie down, etc.). Repetition is key! I know it's hard to be ever vigilant, but sometimes we just have to set our dogs up for success (i.e. never leave stuff out on counter when you can't supervise/correct...we learned we have to shut doors to closets and bathrooms as he loooooooooves chowing on the toilet paper roll). It will pass!


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

That's good advice - to "set them up for success" . If the meat is reachable what's a guy going to do? after all they are only human - oops I mean Vizsla. Also , I find too, that it is so important not to repeat the command as Vlicked said, to say sit or whatever and if no result just to physically guide or make the dog do it.
That said, I was really upset today when my Blaze chewed up his new dog bed. Not an expensive one, just an extra one to take in the car... but it's the principle of the issue! I really thought he was over that destructive stuff by now(14 and 1/2 months) I bawled him out and actually cried!!! I 've been through the "Marley thing" with couches etc. and thought that was behind me. It is a bit deflating. Yet , he is forgiven as always...


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Great topic and very timely for us. Our v is 8 months and we've noticed a regression in his behaviour in the past month too. However, it never occurred to us that he may be going through adolesene. Once again the forum has helped us solve a v mystery - thanks . Looking fwd to more great suggestions to help navigate through this frustrating phase.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I read somewhere that dogs only have the IQ or mental age of a 18 month old child. So you can only train them for short periods and you have to keep continually reinforcing what they have learnt or they start to forget.

If you think of them as an 18 month old toddler, how can you not forgive!


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

madaboutv - very true. However, it's their floppy ears and sad face that turn me into mush - I can't stay mad at these dogs


----------



## englishvizsla (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice about not repeating commands. I've been working on that today and Ferdie's been pretty good so far. I'm also in the middle of reading one of Cesar Milan's books at the moment so I'm trying to get my 'calm, assertive' energy right!

It's true, though, that you can't stay mad at them for long. Ferdie managed to tip a half full glass of red wine all over himself and me last night, but when I saw him trying to lick it all off his head I couldn't stop laughing. I also think he's got quite a taste for it now!!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

all this is true dogs will always be young of mind.repitition is key and remember it was most likley your fault to begin with.And how could you stay mad with your vizsla.Remember it is a vizsla in a china shop who just happens to have an appetite for red meat.Love your dog and nuture them they will love you for it.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Tell that to my 6 year old daughter. She just found only the right arm of a 2" high plastic doll that was on her bedroom dresser. I said how did you know it was the V?


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

funny story I came home from work and found a doll on the kitchen counter.There was a sign on the doll that said help...The hand was chewed off.I guess it was the V.There is a couple of dolls around our hous that happen to be missing a couple of body parts.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

1notenough said:


> funny story I came home from work and found a doll on the kitchen counter.There was a sign on the doll that said help...The hand was chewed off.I guess it was the V.There is a couple of dolls around our hous that happen to be missing a couple of body parts.


 

Ok...so, I'm having a baby in about 3 weeks (if baby decides to come around due date). I can already tell our V thinks all the little squeaky toys and rattlers and stuffed animals coming in are for him. Obviously, we leave everything out of his reach at the moment...but should I just assume this will be a hard thing to teach him (i.e. these are baby's toys, not his)?? Any way to teach them to distinguish between his and baby's?

Sorry, I don't mean to get off topic.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

Not sure what you could do to stop your V from getting at the babies toys except to keep them cleaned up from the floor.It seems like it might be time to make new bounderies for your dog also.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Vlicked, You only need to follow your own advice above - where you said "set them up for success. So as Notenough says, keep baby toys off the floor . Which will be easy until the baby is older. When I had my first of 3 boys I had a Beardie and I remember I gave my husband receiving blankets the baby was wrapped in in hospital so he would be used to the baby's scent. I don't know but it made sense to me to do that. But Beardie was an old dog . So anticipate everything your V might be able to do which could unintentionaly hurt baby. Like not keeping the steak too close to the edge of the counter make sure babyseat is not where V might knock it down. Though older brothers have done this to babies in my house and no injuries!! It will be fiNe! Best of luck!! You are in for a great ride. And your baby is lucky to have a Vizsla!
CD


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Blaze said:


> Hi Vlicked, You only need to follow your own advice above - where you said "set them up for success. So as Notenough says, keep baby toys off the floor . Which will be easy until the baby is older. When I had my first of 3 boys I had a Beardie and I remember I gave my husband receiving blankets the baby was wrapped in in hospital so he would be used to the baby's scent. I don't know but it made sense to me to do that. But Beardie was an old dog . So anticipate everything your V might be able to do which could unintentionaly hurt baby. Like not keeping the steak too close to the edge of the counter make sure babyseat is not where V might knock it down. Though older brothers have done this to babies in my house and no injuries!! It will be fiNe! Best of luck!! You are in for a great ride. And your baby is lucky to have a Vizsla!
> CD


Yeah; totally need to keep the toys away. And I agree! Our baby IS lucky to have a vizsla!


----------

